
Electric vehicles pose a major threat to autoworkers' jobs - Reedx
https://www.cnn.com/2019/12/04/business/electric-car-job-threat/index.html
======
HNLurker2
Sounds like alarmism to me. Imho the electric cars (unless is a Tesla with
high miles per charging) can't compete with regular cars for now

